# ebay question



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry to ask this here, have trawled through boards on Ebay and cant seem to find the answer
i bought a toy off a seller and am not hapy with the quality of it, 2 bits have broken off straight away..she has offered me a full refund if i return the item..now who pays the costs for me to return it? i would prefer to send it recorded delivery as i dont want her to say she never got it back, but thats going to cost me..is that right or should the seller pay for that? i didnt want to ask her as she could give me any answer she liked..i wanted to know where i stand before i mail her back..
anyone know what the protocol is for this sort of thing?
cheers
kj x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

You need to send it back by trackable means for you to receive a refund. However the seller is under no oblication to refund you your postage costs I'm afraid although some do to keep their good feedback.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Unless she specifically states on her shop/site/page that she will pay for cost of return of faulty goods, you are responsible for them. Same goes with most distance (on line or mail order) retailers, although a lot of the bigger companies will absorb the cost because they can. You can ask her though, you never know. 

C~x


----------

